# First purchase of a handgun in Calif delayed.....



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Just recently started preparing and finally went to purchase a handgun....Picked a HK p2000sk brand new. Two days later the shop notifies me that they have put a delay on the purchase for no specific amount of time. The shop owner said it might be because I have a similar name to other felons etc. Let me say I have NO RECORD, no felonies or misdemeanors. Applied in 2008 for an armed guard permit and was approved though I never went that route ultimately. Would having an expired medical marijuana card ultimately screw a potential gun owner? And I reiterate, EXPIRED for years....

Being California, I dont need to explain to you all how this shit hole is politically...Just wondering if this is typical? The owner said maybe one in ten are delayed but gave me no ultimate time line on the potential opening.

Anyone else experience this and if so, what happened?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Expired or otherwise, I am betting the marijuana card is the culprit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep. I bet the obvious use of pot is the issue. Even if it’s medical you will be denied your second amendment rights. Notice how they ask about alcohol, pot and other substances on the federal forms?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is Using Marijuana a federal offense? Do not fool yourself, the evil libtatrds have figured out a backdoor way to stop millions of people from purchasing a firearm.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, pot use is illegal in the eyes of the federal government. Doesn't matter what the states say. Known pot use you won't pass a back ground check. 

I was told at a local ATF informational meeting even if you know someone used pot in the past. I can't sell him a firearm. Zero tolerance.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

bad enough that the CA laws run counter to the FED and causes this kind of problem >>>> but the CA part that allows an unknown limbo is totally unacceptable - that's the kind crap that leads to abuse .....


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Why live in CA? You can always buy from a person and not a commercial buisiness or leave your protection in hands of the local LE. Good luck.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

I am not in CA (thank God) and I've purchased many firearms and I have never been delayed once except for my most recent purchase of a snub-nose revolver out of state in IL. The LGS I bought it from told me the last 6 or 7 guys from WI had all gotten delayed for some reason. I had to wait to pick it up the next day after I had cleared the background check as they were closing soon.

While your long expired medical marijuana card could have something to do with your delay don't assume that is the reason yet. I have spoken to one gun dealer who suspects that some people get delayed simply because whoever it was doing the back ground checks that day was lazy and didn't feel like doing them right then or it could be some anti-gun jerk-wad who deliberately delays lawful buyers just because he or she can. I think the gun dealer is right, that these things do happen sometimes.

However, those kind of delays usually take no more then a day. The fact that it has already been at least 2 days for you is a reason for concern although I don't know how these things play out in CA. 

I wish you the best of luck and do get back to us with any updates.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The knee jerk reaction to taking guns away from marijuana users is to say YES. And they (The left) will use that.
If they can stop you from purchasing a gun because of legal marijuana use next it's anyone using antidepressants 
Or anyone that looks for help with ptsd or any mental problems of any kind. 

How about a guy that has had enough and snaps at work throws a fit and quits. You need counseling and
oh yea we'll take your guns before you hurt anybody 

If they get them your next

Sometimes you need to stand up for the rights of someone doing something you don't personally care for in the name of freedom. 
This is how cracks forming in the base of freedom.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will dittos the theory of the expired marriedjomama card is the problem. A pal and I were discussing this issue today. He say thankfully its recreational these days. Too sad of a situation..but similar to how the VA works. Anybody who gets any good pschho meds from them can rest assured their second ammendment rights are gone.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Will dittos the theory of the expired marriedjomama card is the problem. A pal and I were discussing this issue today. He say thankfully its recreational these days. Too sad of a situation..but similar to how the VA works. Anybody who gets any good pschho meds from them can rest assured their second ammendment rights are gone.


 Yea, There's good incentive for a vet to get help if he needs it. Get help loose your gun. 
How many won't get help for fear of loosing there right to keep a gun? That's bull chit


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Having bought two handguns in CA including one from San Fransickos last gun store I don’t believe the MJ card is an issue. For a CCW impossibility in SF unless your name is Feinstein it would but for buying a gun it wouldn’t. I predict the OP has a common name and it will delay his ability to get a gun but if he was approved to carry for security he shouldn’t have a trouble with the background check for purchasing.


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Appreciate all the feedback, thank you...10-11 will be the tenth day of waiting. Purchased it on 10/1...Called the shop today and the owner told me there was no update. I also called a few other shops around my area and they all said the same thing. AS LONG AS THE CARD IS NOT VALID/EXPIRED, YOU WILL BE FINE...Of course, they said when purchasing dont tell them directly of any usage etc which I didnt do initially. One of you stated there might be some Hillary supporter delaying for the hell of it and weirdly enough I wouldnt put it past them.
Will update this as it goes along. Perhaps this might help another member going thru this and every bit of info can help us all.....


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Rellgar said:


> Why live in CA? You can always buy from a person and not a commercial buisiness or leave your protection in hands of the local LE. Good luck.


The wife has a great union job and it would be hard to find another like that in a different state. Believe me, first chance I get we're out. Cost of living, rude people, traffic......And of course the politics......


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

And when was the list time some stoned person committed a violent crime other than devouring an entire bag a Doritos in a malicious manor.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Marchosias said:


> The wife has a great union job and it would be hard to find another like that in a different state. Believe me, first chance I get we're out. Cost of living, rude people, traffic......And of course the politics......


Don't fret it took me twelve years to get out and that was after eight thinking I wouldn't even try. Make a long term plan and stick to it, for one thing you can make good money while there somuse that to your advantage. Join a local sailing club there are dozens in the area and learn how to bug out of there quietly.


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Just a quick update...On day 22 and NOTHING....isnt California great? Initial buy date was Oct 1.......Three weeks and counting. Oh I did get a letter dated Oct 5 saying it was being delayed because THE DEPARTMENT HAS IDENTIFIED STATE/FEDERAL RECORDS MATCHING YOUR IDENTIFYING INFORMATION OR A STOLEN FIREARM RECORD THAT IF CONFIRMED WOULD PROHIBIT THE PURCHASE. IT IS POSSIBLE THAT THE PROHIBITION RECORD IS NOT YOURS AND MAY BELONG TO SOMEONE ELSE. IN THE EVENT WE CANT MAKE A DETERMINATION AFTER 30 DAYS THE DEALER CAN DELIVER THE FIREARM TO YOU AT THEIR DISCRETION..

3 weeks.....unfckng real.....Will update shortly.....


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Update.......Still havent heard anything from Justice Dept regarding my handgun purchase. Purchase occured on Oct 1. According to the letter that was sent it has 30 days to make a determination..... If unable, then THE DEALER WILL BE NOTIFIED. 
This leaves alot of questions. What if they dont notify the dealer in a 'timely' manner? And it goes beyond the 30 day period...

Either way, I should know in two days time.....Can you imagine going thru this every time you wanted to purchase an item?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Their just running some test to make sure there's nothing in it that might cause cancer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Their just running some test to make sure there's nothing in it that might cause cancer.


That's funny to a Californian! Well done!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Form 4473
line 11e specifically


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

FINALLY!

After 35 days of waiting, the determination came back. UNDETERMINED......huh? So the decision was left to the gun store owner who said no problem~!

So now I have my 9mm HK P2000 sk......Next up, trying to get a CCW. That should be fun!


So for anyone else out here in political hell, it CAN be done, even if this shithole state does everything it can to delay and obstruct. Hopefully this info can help someone else.....I appreciate everyone's input. Thank you.


Next up....Sig Sauer 380....Or a Mossberg 500. Mariner maybe?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

And the point of all this is? just leave it to the store owner?!?!?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Marchosias said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> After 35 days of waiting, the determination came back. UNDETERMINED......huh? So the decision was left to the gun store owner who said no problem~!
> 
> ...


You have a nice handgun, I'd go with the shotgun if I where you. I've got a Mossberg 500 that I got as a gift in my youth. It is a field shotgun but could be easily converted to a defense gun should I want to. Its an awesome gun.

Oh ya, congrats on your purchase! I have a little experience with the p2000, its a good gun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Marchosias said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> After 35 days of waiting, the determination came back. UNDETERMINED......huh? So the decision was left to the gun store owner who said no problem~!
> 
> ...


That is great news. You likely want to go back to the same gun shop for future purchases and transfers or you will likely get the run around again. I also would suggest getting the shotgun if you do not have one yet.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Shotgun with a tac light. When I hear a commotion in my backyard in the middle of the night, THAT"S what I go out the back door with. It'll handle whatever you run into at such short yard ranges... man or beast.


----------



## Marchosias (Jul 5, 2018)

Shotgun it is.....You all are great....TY


----------

